# Here is the checklist of "You're Almost Healed"



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Here is the checklist of "Your Almost Healed"
1) You no longer contribute to Big Pharma(Presciption) or abuse alcohol
2) You no longer blame your ex(spouse) for marital problems.
3) You realize you have issues and are actively working them(Growth)
4) You laugh your ass off at the ****** ******* Debacle(Humor)
5) You remember your past Traumas but no longer Feel them(filed)
6) Your more physically fit now than you were at 21
7) You absolutely LOVE and PRAISE YOURSELF!!
8) You really feel sorry for your ex since they are missing out on you because you KNOW you are that BADASS! (See #7)
9) You "like" all of DUDE007s Posts...hehe

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll start with 9 and work backwards.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Dude007 said:


> Here is the checklist of "Your Almost Healed"
> 1) You no longer contribute to Big Pharma(Presciption) or abuse alcohol
> 2) You no longer blame your ex(spouse) for marital problems.
> 3) You realize you have issues and are actively working them(Growth)
> ...


I am going to go with this and update. Thanks!

1) Good!
2) Mixed. I do joke that I wish she had put as much effort into making the marriage last as she is making at dragging the divorce out.
3) You realize you have issues and are actively working them - Definately!
4) You laugh your ass off at the ****** ******* Debacle! Mixed
5) You remember your past Traumas but no longer Feel them. Still hurts
6) Your more physically fit now than you were at 21. I am rather fit
7) You absolutely LOVE and PRAISE YOURSELF!! Getting there.
8) You really feel sorry for your ex since they are missing out on you because you KNOW you are that BADASS! (See #7)Getting there.
9) You "like" all of DUDE007s Posts...hehe Go on then!

I do feel like my mojo is returning and I see it reflected in women I meet. I had a long intorverted period (relatively) and it is good to be back.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mr The Other glad you are back dude


----------

